# Où se trouve l'icône de la Corbeille sur Mail ??



## martemma (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'acheter un Macbook pro 13'', et je viens de configurer Mail (FAI Free).
Tout a l'air normal, si ce n'est que la corbeille n'apparaît nulle part et notamment pas sur la liste des BAL à gauche...

Comment faire pour la retrouver (et donc retrouver les messages supprimés, ou pouvoir la vider régulièrement ?).

J'ai regardé le forum avant de poser ma question, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire avec les réponses...
Merci par avance pour votre aide !






*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## edd72 (9 Août 2014)

Tu as configuré Free en IMAP ou en POP3?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2014)

Généralement, au premier message effacé, apparaît la corbeille.


----------



## corsinou (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Nouvel Imac 27" Yosemite et Orange et la corbeille n'apparait pas dans la barre latérale, j'ai reçu des mails , je les ai supprimé et  la corbeille n'apparait toujours pas.

Avez vous une idées?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

pop ou imap
et avec quel réglage ?

( pour la poubelle et ce compte là, ca va de   ne pas mettre dans ce dossier,  à garder ou pas sur serveur, supprimer apres délai , à fermeture de Mail  etc)


----------



## corsinou (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
En éteingnant et en rallumant l'ordi et en ouvrant mail la boite à lettre est apparue
Tout es OK


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2014)

C'est pas lui le demandeur.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pas lui le demandeur.


exact
pas grave


----------

